# Which Intel Haswell chipset : H81 vs B85



## URPradhan (Feb 6, 2014)

*Which Intel Haswell chipset : H81 vs B85 - Pulled the trigger*

Hi Friends

I'm confused with between two Intel Haswell chipsets: H81 vs B85 having a HDMI interface.

B85 has everything that H81 has plus ...

1. PCIe 3.0 support (offered by Gigabyte, Asus, ASRock,etc)
2. Few Extra USB 3.0 ports (I do not need those extra ports)
3. Few extra SATA3 6gbps ports (I do not need those extra ports)

So for my requirement, only difference is in PCIe2.0 vs PCIe3.0.
Now, what is the benefit of AN extra PCIe3.0 port ? 
Does that justify the extra price I have to pay for B85 over H81 ?

Note: I do not have any plan to buy a graphics card right now, but in future I may consider for one.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 6, 2014)

which cpu you are going with ?

There is no performance difference between Pci-E 2.0 and Pci-E 3.0 


you can add another gpu in second pci-e slot or any other cards to it


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 6, 2014)

Finally I'm going for i3-4130 and I have already bought my AOC 23" i2369vm monitor which all input ports: VGA, DVI, HDMI and DP

And I had one DVB-S PCI card which I have already sold it, so I do not need any legacy PCI slots too.

But want a budget durable Haswell board with HDMI/DisplayPort interface.
Please suggest now.



ASHISH65 said:


> There is no performance difference between Pci-E 2.0 and Pci-E 3.0


I have read somewhere that, Every PCIe next generation has DOUBLE the speed of its previous generation  So PCIe3.0 has double speed of PCIe2.0


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 6, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Finally I'm going for i3-4130 and I have already bought my AOC 23" i2369vm monitor which all input ports: VGA, DVI, HDMI and DP
> 
> And I had one DVB-S PCI card which I have already sold it, so I do not need any legacy PCI slots too.
> 
> ...



you can go with Gigabyte H81-s2pv @ 4.2k,though it have only vga and hdmi port.

for hdmi port mobo's you need to get b85 chipsets



URPradhan said:


> I have read somewhere that, Every PCIe next generation has DOUBLE the speed of its previous generation  So PCIe3.0 has double speed of PCIe2.0



yes it is true,but still modern gpu not able to utlize even pci-e 2.0 speed.

don't worry to much about it


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 6, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> for hdmi port mobo's you need to get b85 chipsets



Thank you ASHISH.

But H81 MBs also have HDMI support  
Also  Gigabyte H81-s2pv does not have a HDMI interface and it has 2 PCI slots


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 7, 2014)

What exactly is your max budget?


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 7, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What exactly is your max budget?


May be 4,000 inr


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 7, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> May be 4,000 inr



then h81 should be your choice


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 8, 2014)

Surprise to know that NOT A SINGLE STORE IN CTC, HYDERABD HAS H81 BOARDS!!! More fun is that they even do not know H81 board exists !!!

When I asked one of the dealer for such backwardness of Hyderabad h/w market, he got hurt. He immediately told me show me if such board exists by passing his laptop. Then I showed him all 19 Gigabyte models. Then he made several calls some people (another stores) and told me we have one. When I asked about model he said its a Asus basic model without HDMI port and costs Rs 5500/- !!!

All the dealers are selling B85 or H87.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 8, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Surprise to know that NOT A SINGLE STORE IN CTC, HYDERABD HAS H81 BOARDS!!! More fun is that they even do not know H81 board exists !!!
> 
> When I asked one of the dealer for such backwardness of Hyderabad h/w market, he got hurt. He immediately told me show me if such board exists by passing his laptop. Then I showed him all 19 Gigabyte models. Then he made several calls some people (another stores) and told me we have one. When I asked about model he said its a Asus basic model without HDMI port and costs Rs 5500/- !!!
> 
> All the dealers are selling B85 or Q87.



Get from IT Depot


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Friends


I was deciding for a DDR3 RAM for i3-4130 and found many suggestions here @TG for Kingston HyperX Blue DDR3 4GB 1600 ram, which operates at 1.65v.


But in few reviews of that RAM, people are saying it will not work with i3-4130 processor which needs an 1.5v ram. Is it true ? If so any other good ram for i3-4130 ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2014)

Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 8GB RED (9-9-9-24) @1.5v which is around 6.3k locally.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 10, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 8GB RED (9-9-9-24) @1.5v which is around 6.3k locally.


Hyderabad computer hardware market is way behind other cities. Even you will get cheaper price online than the market price of CTC, Hyderabad.

And I surprised to hear from a dealer saying, "The price of any product is same at all stores and we keep track of a person how many shops he/she visits !!!" Means, Do they deploy spies behind a customer ??? and also they all operate like a gang ??? I wish its not true.

Everyday morning they starts their shop with a piece of price list for that day which is very difficult to read (very very small fonts).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> 
> I was deciding for a DDR3 RAM for i3-4130 and found many suggestions here @TG for Kingston HyperX Blue DDR3 4GB 1600 ram, which operates at 1.65v.
> ...



You are fine with a 1.65 V RAM module.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 10, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> 
> I was deciding for a DDR3 RAM for i3-4130 and found many suggestions here @TG for Kingston HyperX Blue DDR3 4GB 1600 ram, which operates at 1.65v.
> ...



why dont you post source  if you see something like this? 
4130 should work well with 1.65v ram.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 11, 2014)

Then you can get from Arun Conputers, Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 8GB RED (9-9-9-24) @1.5v.for 5.8k


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 11, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Then you can get from Arun Conputers, Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 8GB RED (9-9-9-24) @1.5v.for 5.8k



Can you please share the product link "corsair vengeance 1600mhz 8gb red (9-9-9-24)" ?
Is it a single kit (1x8gb) or 2 kit (2x4gb) ram ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 11, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Can you please share the product link "corsair vengeance 1600mhz 8gb red (9-9-9-24)" ?
> Is it a single kit (1x8gb) or 2 kit (2x4gb) ram ?



It is 2x4GB RED Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (9-9-9-24).Presently I am using it.I am a great fan of Arun Computers.All others are quoting as 6.3k where as Arun gave for 5.8k only.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 11, 2014)

bavusani said:


> It is 2x4GB RED Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (9-9-9-24).Presently I am using it.I am a great fan of Arun Computers.All others are quoting as 6.3k where as Arun gave for 5.8k only.



How about this price ? Rs 4,927/- (Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 1600 MHz Desktop)

Edit: Out-Of-Stock 

How about this config ?


1 ProcessorIntel i3-41302 MotherboardMSI H81M-E33 16GB DDR3 (with HDMI port)3 RAMCorsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R 8GB 1600MHz4 HDDWD Blue 1TB 7200rpm 64MB cache5 CabinetCooler Master Elite 3116 SMPSAntec VP450P 450Watts


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 11, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> How about this price ? Rs 4,927/- (Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 1600 MHz Desktop)
> 
> Edit: Out-Of-Stock
> 
> ...



Why do you want 8 GB ram? Even 4 GB is enough.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 11, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why do you want 8 GB ram? Even 4 GB is enough.



Yes....Nice suggestion....Will save some money 

BTW, I'm FORCED to go fo MSI board because of non-availability of H81 boards with HDMI except ASRock H81M-HDS (ITDepot), but that board has older audio chipset and MSI board is cheaper too. Any thoughts ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 11, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Yes....Nice suggestion....Will save some money
> 
> BTW, I'm FORCED to go fo MSI board because of non-availability of H81 boards with HDMI except ASRock H81M-HDS (ITDepot), but that board has older audio chipset and MSI board is cheaper too. Any thoughts ?



Don't go for MSI boards. MSI is officially closed in India and availing A.S.S. may be problematic. You can buy the motherboard online from sites like theitdepot, mdcomputers.in, primeABGB etc.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 13, 2014)

To have a HDMI port, which option is better for a home multimedia PC ?

Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 no HDMI (rs4000) + Asus AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 (rs2000) = rs6000


         -OR- 


Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H (rs6000) with HDMI =rs6000


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

My pick is the second one.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> To have a HDMI port, which option is better for a home multimedia PC ?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 no HDMI (rs4000) + Asus AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 1 GB DDR3 (rs2000) = rs6000
> 
> ...



get the latter. hd 4400 will be faster than 5450.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get the latter. hd 4400 will be faster than 5450.


Thank you friend. But Intel HD4400 is also present in _Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1. 
Then what is the advantage of __Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H ? Only the HDMI port?_


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Thank you friend. But Intel HD4400 is also present in _Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1.
> Then what is the advantage of __Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H ? Only the HDMI port?_



none of the lga 1150/1155 based motherboards have igpu. it lies on the cpu die itself. so Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 does not have any igpu.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> none of the lga 1150/1155 based motherboards have igpu. it lies on the cpu die itself. so Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 does not have any igpu.


Agreed, then does Gigabyte GA-H81M-D3H have iGUP ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Agreed, then does Gigabyte GA-H81M-D3H have iGUP ?



none of the haswell motherboards have igpu. as i said earlier, igpu lies in  cpu die.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 14, 2014)

I got my answer.

GA-H81M-S1 and GA-B85M-D3H are haswell motherboards so all haswell CPUs will have HD4400 graphics.
Where as the difference is in number of USB,SATA,expansion slots, graphics output ports,etc

And as far as Radeon HD5450 is concern it ranks at 371 where as Intel HD4400 ranked 252 !!! 

Source: Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> I got my answer.
> 
> GA-H81M-S1 and GA-B85M-D3H are haswell motherboards so all haswell CPUs will have HD4400 graphics.
> Where as the difference is in number of USB,SATA,expansion slots, graphics output ports,etc
> ...



again wrong. igpu you will get depend on cpu you have. if you have core i7/i5s , you will get hd 4600 which is superior than hd 4400. hd 4400 is included in core i3 cpus.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 15, 2014)

I finally pulled the trigger for a home multimedia/development PC using the Citibank 10% cash back offer at Snapdeal.

1. MSI B85M-G43 Motherboard    : 5900 - 10% = 5310
2. Intel i3-4130                        : 8200 - 10% = 7380
3. Corsair DDR3 4GB Desktop RAM: 2794 - 10% = 2515
4. Antec VP450P SMPS              : 2625 - 10% = 2363
5. HDD will buy locally (confused between WD blue 1TB or WD green 2TB)
6. Case will buy locally (ColerMaster Elite 311)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 15, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> I finally pulled the trigger for a home multimedia/development PC using the Citibank 10% cash back offer at Snapdeal.
> 
> 1. MSI B85M-G43 Motherboard    : 5900 - 10% = 5310
> 2. Intel i3-4130                        : 8200 - 10% = 7380
> ...



congrats. good price indeed.
get wd blue 1tb.
you should have got asus b85 m g or gigabyte b85m d3h. you may face issues of warranty with msi. if the order hasn't processed yet, i would say to cancel the order for the motherboard now.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you all friends for your help and suggestions.

Finally my PC buying activity has ended, which costs me approx Rs 40,000/-
Below are the details of my purchase and I have assembled it of my own (first time) !!!

1. MSI B85M-G43 Motherboard : 5900 - 10% = 5310
2. Intel i3-4130 : 8200 - 10% = 7380
3. Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB 1600mhz RAM: 2794 - 10% = 2515
4. Antec VP450P SMPS : 2625 - 10% = 2363
5. Seagate SATA3 6gbps 2TB 7200rpm 64MB cache (local market): 5700
6. CoolerMaster Elite 311 case (local market): 2300
7. AOC i2369vm 23" FHD AH-IPS monitor (local market): 12500
8. Logitec wireless KB+mouse combo (online): 1500

Oh! How can I forget to attach some images, here you go 

*i.imgur.com/hTDdfRU.jpg


*i.imgur.com/1kgtEHx.jpg


*i.imgur.com/CCncXnh.jpg


*i.imgur.com/Lsg5v6F.jpg


*i.imgur.com/0dbltYm.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 21, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 21, 2014)

congrats


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 21, 2014)

One query.

Why the memory index is showing 5.9 out of 7.9. I heard Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB 1600mhz RAM shows 7.2 in some machine !!!
I have attached the RAM to the 3rd slot to keep away from CPU fan. Is it the reason the score is low ? What is the best memory slot for a single ram ? Slot1/2/3 or 4 ?

*i.imgur.com/XX0BUbU.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 21, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> One query.
> 
> Why the memory index is showing 5.9 out of 7.9. I heard Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB 1600mhz RAM shows 7.2 in some machine !!!
> I have attached the RAM to the 3rd slot to keep away from CPU fan. Is it the reason the score is low ? What is the best memory slot for a single ram ? Slot1/2/3 or 4 ?
> ...



Select XMP from your motherboard bios.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Select XMP from your motherboard bios.


XMP means overclocking the RAM. Will it harm the hardware?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 21, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> XMP means overclocking the RAM. Will it harm the hardware?



XMP is supported by vengeance ,these are used for memory speeds above the jedec specs. it will not damage anything.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 22, 2014)

Congrats!

From where did you buy the Wireless Logitech Combo?


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 22, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> From where did you buy the Wireless Logitech Combo?



Again from Snapdeal


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2014)

I am using Gigabyte B85M-D3H where the default RAM clock was taken as 1333MHz but when I used the XMP settings it took 1600MHz by default.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 22, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I am using Gigabyte B85M-D3H where the default RAM clock was taken as 1333MHz but when I used the XMP settings it took 1600MHz by default.


Yes, by default its set at 1333mhz but after enabling the XMP also there is no change in Windows rating


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Yes, by default its set at 1333mhz but after enabling the XMP also there is no change in Windows rating



Did you run the ratings again?


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 22, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Did you run the ratings again?


of course brother


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2014)

I think you have to manually select the 1600Mhz settings in the bios and again run the Windows ratings.If the problem persists then wait for others opinions also.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 22, 2014)

run cpu-z and post screenshot of memory tab.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> run cpu-z and post screenshot of memory tab.


*i.imgur.com/VgZYuIM.jpg


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 23, 2014)

Everything is fine in that cpuz image... are you looking at base score of 5.9 ??  or memory score in windows ratings ??

- - - Updated - - -

Base score will be always 5.9


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2014)

As long as you use the Onboard HD 4400, the CPU will borrow some memory from RAM to use as iGPU memory.. Because of that, it is showing a memory rating of 5.9..
Switch to a dedicated card and itll shoot up to 7.5 (I had the same problem)


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 23, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Everything is fine in that cpuz image... are you looking at base score of 5.9 ??  or memory score in windows ratings ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Base score will be always 5.9


I'm saying about memory score of 5.9


----------

